# Crate Tantrums!



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, I know he is very young so Im not expecting him to be a little angel in the crate at this point, but I just want to make sure Im doing things right or if anyone has any tips or advice for getting my pup (8 weeks old) to settle and relax when hes in the crate.

I have been feeding him his meals in the crate, and when I want him to go in the crate for any other reason, I lure him in with a treat and he follows it and goes in very willingly. Then, he barks his little head off after he finishes his treat and realizes he's in the crate. I've tried the kiong stuffed with peanut butter and goodies, but it didnt keep him occupied at all. And I also never take him out when he is barking, I only let him out after he's settled and quiet for a bit. I also exercise and potty him before he goes in. He usually has a tantrum for about 30-40 minutes and then will quiet down.

Am I doing everything right? Any tips or pointers? Thanks!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing it right. Just have to get thru the first few hard days of adjustment. I put in a valued plush toy and a nylabone puppy fish or keys to my pup in the beginning. Along with a yummy fresh marrow bone from the grocery store to occupy him. This was done under supervision to be sure he didn't shred the plush. He is pretty good about not eating the toys! Are you using wire or a varikennel? My pup has both, wire for the day and vari at night by my bed. We are very lucky that Karlo's breeder had the pups crated for a bit each day to get them use to being alone and crated(fed in it and left afterwards for awhile). No hard transition for Karlo, Onyx was a different story. A tick-tock clock helped her the first few nights.


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Don't know. I'm in the same boat myself at this exact moment. Mine has a tantrum for a lot longer though and howls/yips/whines for a couple of hours. Reminds me of my son actually.

I am doing the exact same thing. I read from other people on this forum that one person has this going on for 3 weeks. Someone else's lab quieted down in 3 days. Someone said weeks and weeks and still no luck. One other said his dog destroyed the crate.

Seems like there is some variance to this. Good luck to us both - I hope we get the "3 day" winning lotto ticket.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Have you tried covering the crate? Sometimes that makes all of the difference in the world. I also find they feel more secure when the crate is in a corner (as opposed to being in the middle of the room).


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Try covering the crate with a towel or sheet. Also something with your scent- not left for long periods if they can chew it. Maybe hang a couple of dirty socks off of a corner? I got lucky with lainey because she sdjusted quickly and only has a fit when she knows she doesn't "have" to be crated (I'm home- LOL). I cover her when I have to and she quiets right down.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello Folks, Bo took a week to get used to being crated. In the beginning he carried on for like hours and on and off at night. It was hard. I started to put him in for short times during the day for like 15 min. Just so he knew he would be let out and was not in there for life. I give him a pedigree bone marrow treat, actually two and also a rawhide. He gets tons of exercise too so he is tired at night and ready for sleep. I think the marrow bone is key for me he only gets it when he goes into his crate and he loves them. He happily goes to crate now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That was one thing I forgot to add in my post. I gave Karlo's breeder a couple of crate pads for the litter to stink up the last couple of weeks he was there. They STUNK! Well, I put one in the crate on the ride home, and that helped, I believe. I washed it about a week after we had him and chose not to put the other one in, he never had an accident, so the 2nd one was a backup for that reason, but never needed it. The crate pads are so far safe with him in the crate, but some dogs destroy what is in their reach, so may be unsafe to have anything inside.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice! I have tried covering the crate, no difference. I gave him a raw bone last night, he still screamed a lot, but he did settle and I can tell he chewed his bone a bit. I also put a radio on for him.

Good news, I think he is getting more comfortable with the crate, I have been taking him for rides in the car while he is crated and does awesome, only a little whining and then he takes a nap. I have also started with his clicker training, teaching him sit and down, so I decided to try it with the crate. So this afternoon, i lured him into the kennel with a treat and used the "special" training treats, which are Wellness moist puppy treats (he LOVES them!) and clicked and treated when he was calm and quiet, I even hid behind a door and he still stayed quiet, not a peep out of him!! I am hoping if i keep doing these small sessions he will get better.


----------

